# Help Renovating and decorating a Tudor home



## englishtudor523 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Kitchen in Tudor Home*

I too have a tudor home, mine was built in 1926. I have had a difficult time finding the info I need...Like exactly how these homes were decorated etc? I look at it this way.. as long as you are not disturbing the original features of the home I would go for it. In my home the kitchen had already been changed from the original and I did not like it at all-so I felt free to have a little leadway. (I just purchased my home in November of this year). I had a very dark kitchen that I lightened with paint etc. Yes I painted the cabinets, they were just too dark and depressing. I did however use cabinet hardware that looks hand forged to stay in keeping with my home. What a difference, love it! . Hope this helps


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Isabel, I say change away! 
Change the Gothic arches inside also, if it can't be seen from the street and you don't like it change it.
I like the idea of a contrast from exterior to interior, and if you are going to update things inside to a more modern 'Hollywood Regency' (never heard of that before) style then the Gothic has got to go.

Andy.


----------



## Isabelbr (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies.


----------

